# Discount Vouchers (maybe from the entertainer?)



## Tina Trouble (Sep 11, 2008)

Does anyone have any vouchers for Wild Wadi/Atlantis/desert safari/hot air ballooning that they don't need? Any other vouchers gratefully received.

Have lost job and am trying to make the most of last weekend in Dubai with boyfriend.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

Tina Trouble said:


> Does anyone have any vouchers for Wild Wadi/Atlantis/desert safari/hot air ballooning that they don't need? Any other vouchers gratefully received.
> 
> Have lost job and am trying to make the most of last weekend in Dubai with boyfriend.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


you can buy the experiance for 70AED with most of them in it,, or mini versions of the entertainer, I know the book shop at lulu al barsha have them, would help but I will be away from early tomorrow morning



,


----------

